
Script Sends Junk Data to Ohio’s Website for Snitching on Workers - aspenmayer
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wxqemy/this-script-sends-junk-data-to-ohios-website-for-snitching-on-workers
======
aspenmayer
The script in question:

[https://github.com/alexanderankin/ohio-covid-
toolkit#readme](https://github.com/alexanderankin/ohio-covid-toolkit#readme)

Related:

Ohio Has Stopped Kicking Workers Off Unemployment After A Hacker Targeted Its
Website

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23181674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23181674)

[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/n7wwdw/ohio-has-
stopped-k...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/n7wwdw/ohio-has-stopped-
kicking-workers-off-unemployment-after-a-hacker-targeted-its-website)

